# Molly breeding and fry!?!



## krazzano (Oct 14, 2006)

I have a community tank with several mollies among other species. 1 of the females became pregnant and just today I saw a few fry hiding in the plants. I was only able to recover 3 fry after examining the entire tank for any signs of life. I assume the molly gave birth sometime today or last night. I've also concluded that the other fish had many tasty snacks while she was birthing. I am a long time tank keeper but new to livebearers and breeding.  My question for next time is: 1) How many fry will the molly have? 60? 2) How long does she give birth for or do they all come out at once? 3) When do I know when to remove her from the population to give birth, will I see a gravid spot? Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## 12azor (Aug 29, 2007)

They won't come all at once a few per hour. Depends on the stress she is having. I have found aslong as they're aren't fish in the tank that will eat the fry keep them in there, They will grow much quicker. I had one in the net and it's 3x smaller than the other that were left in the tank.

Ifyou think she will continue to mate, the gestation preiod of a molly/platy is 28 days. So you might wanna take her out 24-26 days fro now just incase she is pregnant. (Might wanna check for signs first.)


----------

